# Lab tears bedding



## north_ga fireman (Feb 14, 2016)

My black lab has a place on chest where there is no hair from laying in crate. I have bought several pads/beds and he tears them to shreds any suggestions or help?


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 14, 2016)

Wettmutt. He can't eat those.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2016)

I use cedar shavings


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 15, 2016)

Stall mat. Got mine from tractor supply. It's heavy but put a stop to them tearing everything up.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 15, 2016)

They can eat stall mats...that why they're no longer in my chassis mount...


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 16, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I use cedar shavings



Keeps em smelling good too!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 16, 2016)

He is just making a nest !!!


----------



## north_ga fireman (Feb 17, 2016)

The bed cost over 40 and was cedar smelling something but this wasn't his first


----------



## yelladog (Feb 28, 2016)

Nothing but great reviews on wet mutt pads. I just bought one for a friend, because my dog destroyed his gunner kennels mat. Need less to say my dog will stay on pine shavings lol


----------



## ErikD (Dec 21, 2016)

Give him a toy like a kong.  He is probably doing it out of anxiety.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 22, 2016)

ErikD said:


> Give him a toy like a kong.  He is probably doing it out of anxiety.



Agreed,,,, put peanut butter in it also,,,, that will keep him busy,,,,


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 22, 2016)

With a Lab , you are lucky that is all he has destroyed. It takes about two years for them to settle down.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 27, 2016)

Try a round one. Worked for us after a dozen or so got torn up


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 27, 2016)

My lab was sleeping on and chewing the outdoor welcome mats. When I put the 3rd replacement down I sprinkled it with Morton Hot Salt. He is still sleeping on it but no sign of chewing!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2016)

Welcome to the life of a lab!!!!!!
Ours got left out of kennel by accident one day, got bored and chewed top covering off armrest of love seat. 
She has ate 2 pairs of wives flip flops
One of her bras
Caught her with my wallet one day
Footrest corner on recliner
Comforter on bed

Wife fusses, I threaten to give her away to solve problem, wife says no.

Bad part is I point out everytime that what she did was wrong yet each situation could have been prevented had we had been a little more pre-caucious.


----------



## ncman (Dec 27, 2016)

We have a new lab in our family. Born Sept. 7. I must say, he's crazy!!! Will chew ANYTHING!!! He will even carry around rocks that weigh as much as he does. We have to constantly monitor him when he comes in (he's an outside dog). And even outside, he's chewed the wife's porch swing, outdoor furniture, kids playhouse / swingset, back door molding, plants, and basically anything he can access. It's unbelievable. I read a lot about their chewing before hand but I never imagined it would be as bad as its been. With all that said, he's a great companion and the children love him like a sibling. He will be a lifelong family member and we love him to death.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 27, 2016)

they will grow out of it in about 2 years.  They are naturally mouthy dogs.  You will like it when they are toting back a duck or dove to you.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 1, 2017)

My GSP has destroyed 3-4 beds since i got him. Finally i decided to leave the kennel open one day while i worked and he didn't mess with the bed at all... My pup is pretty well house broke and doesn't chew on anything thats not his(so far). He just likes to steal stuff from around the house and hide it under my bed....


----------



## chadf (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine ate the seat off my zero turn, first time I left her to turkey hunt for a week.


----------

